# Hlektronika.gr > Site & Forum >  >  Ανάγκη απαλοιφής πολυπρόσωπων χρηστών;

## GeorgeVita

Μετά την ταυτοποίηση των καρτοκινητών και την απογραφή των δημοσίων υπαλλήλων μήπως ήρθε η ώρα για την απαλοιφή των πολυπρόσωπων χρηστών του forum μας;

Παλαιότερα είχα σχολίασει ένα τεχνικό θέμα που άνοιξε ο χρήστης 'άλφα' και δυο-τρεις καταχωρήσεις πιο κάτω μου απάντησε ο χρήστης 'βήτα' συνεχίζοντας κανονικά το θέμα (μάλιστα είχε και το ίδιο όνομα στο σχετικό πεδίο). Προφανώς είχε ανοίξει δεύτερο λογαριασμό χρήστη όταν ... είχε χάσει το password!

Τακτικά εμφανίζονται 'νέοι' ή 'ξεχασμένοι' χρήστες και ρωτάνε για το πως θα φτιάξουν 'γεννήτρια emp', 'tesla coil', 'gsm jammer' ή δηλώνουν 'γυμνασιόπαιδες' και 'πρωτάρηδες' ενώ χρησιμοποιούν τέλεια ηλεκτρονική ορολογία (ελληνική και αγγλική) ...

Αν και είναι καλύτερο να συμμετέχεις σε ένα πολυπληθές forum, μήπως είναι χρήσιμο να γίνει ένα 'ξεσκαρτάρισμα' από τους πολλαπλούς λογαριασμούς χρηστών με στόχο την ποιοτική αναβάθμιση του hlektronika.gr/forum (η αισθητική αναβάθμιση ήδη έγινε);

Φιλικά,
Γιώργος

----------


## GeorgeVita

Προσωπική "κόπωση" σε επίπεδο forum με ώθησε να ψάξω στο Ελληνικό internet για αντίστοιχο προβληματισμό σε σχέση με την "διαγραφή ανενεργών μελών" ή έστω με την ενημέρωσή τους για "αλλαγή password" εντός συγκεκριμένης χρονικής προθεσμίας λ.χ. έως το τέλος του χρόνου. Μετά θα μπορούσε να ακολουθήσει απλός έλεγχος για κοινές διευθύνσεις email και μετατροπή τους από "μέλος/νέο μέλος" σε "guest".

Κατά την αναζήτησή μου βρήκα αντίστοιχο προβληματισμό σε άλλο forum.
gV

----------


## DT200

εγώ είμαι μαζί σου, νομίζω ότι μόνο καλό θα έκανε.

----------


## bchris

Κι εγω μαζι σου.
Ολα τα forum εδω και πολυ καιρο, παρεχουν την IP του εκαστοτε χρηστη και μαλιστα, λενε "possible double account" ή καπως ετσι.

Οποτε ενα ξεκαθαρισμα της ταξης του 90% ειναι πολυ ευκολα.

Ολα τα παραπανω βεβαια, οντας εξω απο τον χoρο, μιας και το βαρος θα το σηκωσουν οι mods/admins...

----------


## takisegio

απ'ολα εχει ο μπαξες..............αστους να υπαρχουν ...

----------


## ΚΥΡΙΑΚΟΣ 69

Αγαπητέ GV, δικαιολογημένος ο συλλογισμός σου, και θα πω ότι και άλλα πολλά θα έπρεπε να γίνουν ως επεμβάσεις για την εύρυθμη λειτουργία ενός φόρουμ.
Από την άλλη όταν δεν υπάρχει βούληση και σχεδιασμός, οι καλοπροαίρετες υποδείξεις απλά πάνε χαμένες.

----------


## leosedf

Κυριάκο δεν αναφέρεις μερικά από αυτά τα πολλά? Κανείς δεν μπορεί να τα ξέρει όλα και ίσως οι ιδέες να είναι καλές.

----------


## sakis

το μονο μεμπτο θα ηταν αν καποιο μελος το οποιο ειναι τιμωρημενο με διαγραφη τελικα εχει κανει επανεγραφη με αλλο ονομα 

Περα απο το παραπανω δεν θεωρω οτι  θα επρεπε να μας απασχολει ενα  θεμα τετοιου τυπου .( το μας κολλαει σε """εμας""" τους λιγο μεγαλυτερους ) 

καιριο σημειο ειναι απο τα πραγματικα εγεγραμενα μελη τελικα ποιοι ειναι αυτοι που λεμε ενεργοι και ποιοι οχι  και τελος  απο αυτους τους ενεργους πως τελικα εχουμε καταφερει να συζηταμε τοσες πολλες αρλουμπες ...

Πολλες φορες οι συζητησεις τετοιου τυπου εχουν καταληξει στο οτι η διαχειριση δεν μπορει ουτε να κανει τον αστυνομο θεματων ουτε να διαγραφει η να ""τιμωρει "" θεματα που περιεχουν αρλουμπες ...

Κατα την δικη μου αποψη παντως η σταση αυτη εχει διωξει πολλα απο τα πραγματικα μελη με γνωσεις  μια και το φορουμ συχνα δινει την εντυπωση οτι ειναι κατακλυσμενο απο διαφορους ασχετους που ειναι εδω για δικους τους λογους που καμμια σχεση δεν εχουν με τους πραγματικους λογους υπαρξης του φορουμ . 

σαφως λοιπον η εντονοτερη παρουσια της διαχειρισης και με μαλλον αγριες διαθεσεις θα μπορουσε να παιξει εναν καταλυτικο ρολο στο παραπανω προβλημα και ισως εμεις οι λιγο μεγαλυτεροι θα επρεπε να εστιαζουμε τις προσπαθειες μας προς τετοιες κατευθυνσεις  και οχι με τεχνικες λεπτομεριες οπως καποια διπλο εγγραφη . 

Για κανενα λογο δεν εχω την προθεση να πω εγω στην διαχειριση το πως θα κανει την δουλεια της ...αυτα που διαβαζουμε παραπανω ειναι η προσωπικη μου αποψη  και πως εμενα θα μου αρεσε καλυτερα  να ηταν το φορουμ 

Φιλικα 
Σακης Πετροπουλος

----------

bchris (12-09-12), 

The Professor (19-09-12)

----------


## leosedf

Οπότε να ρίχνουμε ban σε οποιονδήποτε πει έστω και βλακεία? Πείτε καμιά πρόταση δεν είναι κακό.

----------


## sakis

Κωσταντινε δεν νομιζω να ειπε κανεις κατι τετοιο .... η εννοια ομως να δεχονται καποιας μορφης επιπληξη ολοι οσοι αρχιζουν η υποστιριζουν αρλουμπολογιες  ειναι μια προσεγγιση....κατα την αποψη μου παντα ...

----------

αλπινιστης (12-09-12), 

The Professor (19-09-12)

----------


## leosedf

Υπάρχουν και οι κάρτες και μόλις δωθεί σε κάποιο μέλος κάνει σαν δωδεκάχρονό μέσω ΠΜ ξέρεις. Δεν το δέχονται απλά οι χρήστες.
Αν και τώρα αρχίζει περίοδος δωρεαν ban παίξτε και κερδίστε.

----------


## GeorgeVita

Αναθέρμανα το ζήτημα όταν στο θέμα "Sony Trinitron" ζητάει πληροφορίες ο mariosant (Μάριος, Καλαμάτα), ψάχνω βρίσκω service manual, κάνω print screen, photo edit, τεχνική ανάλυση κλπ. όπως βέβαια και αρκετά μέλη και έρχεται προχθές ο *apateonas* (Χρήστος, Αθήνα) να μας ενημερώσει ότι η τηλεόραση είναι επισκευασμένη. Σκέφτηκα λοιπόν ότι θα είναι ο ... επισκευαστής! Μετά από λίγο φτιάχνει νέο θέμα με το όνομα "Μάριος", δηλαδή apateonas όνομα και πράμα!

Ερχεται σήμερα ο ntheo (Νίκος, Πάτρα) και μας τσακίζει με διαφημιστικές καταχωρήσεις. Γιατί απλά διεγράφησαν οι διαφημίσεις του και δεν έγινε ο ίδιος "guest"; Υπάρχει σχετικός κανόνας του forum.

Δεν θα αναφερθώ στους απλούς χαβαλετζήδες, ή τους πολυγράφους.

Πιθανή λύση θα ήταν η επανάληψη της διαδικασίας εγγραφής στα "ξεχασμένα" μέλη έτσι ώστε να αναγκαστούν να δώσουν ένα φρέσκο email. Καλύτερο φίλτρο θα ήταν μια μικρή συνδρομή (€1-2/έτος)!
gV

----------


## sakis

Πιθανον η καρτα να επρεπε να ειναι πχ κιτρινη η πρωτη και κοκκινη η δευετρη με αφαιρεση καποιον προνομιων  και μαλιστα εμφανης σε ολους τους χρηστες ωστε να μπορει να καταλαβει οποιος διαβαζει οτι σαφως ενα μελος το οποιο εχει φαει επιπληξη  στερηται σοβαροτητας ας πουμε ..

Κατι τετοιο δεν ξερω ...ειναι μια ιδεα


Α ναι και κατι αλλο ... το ονομα που διαλεγει ο καθε χρηστης δεν θα επρεπε να ειναι και τοσο """ελευθερο"""" ονοματα τυπου mitsoylas kitsoylas ( γραφω τελειως τυχαια )παραπεμπουν σε χωρο ο οποιος δεν εχει την αναλογη σοβαροτητα ...( υπαρχει μελος ο οποιος δηλαωθηεκ ως απατεωνας  ....επιτραπει κατιο τετοιο???? Ακομα και για αστειο αν το εκανε δεν θα επρεπε να επιτραπει )    η ακομα και του φιλου και εκλεκτου μελους  maouna  κατα κοσμον Πανος ο οποιος εχει αποδειξει επανηλημενα οτι αξιος ειναι και σοβαρος ειναι  αλλα αυτο τομαουνα τι το ηθελε ??? του το ειπα κιολας ...

Ισως τα ονοματα θα επρεπε να περνανε απο καποιας μορφης εγκριση

----------

bchris (12-09-12)

----------


## leosedf

> Ερχεται σήμερα ο ntheo (Νίκος, Πάτρα) και μας τσακίζει με διαφημιστικές καταχωρήσεις. Γιατί απλά διεγράφησαν οι διαφημίσεις του και δεν έγινε ο ίδιος "guest"; Υπάρχει σχετικός κανόνας του forum.



Γιατί έφαγε φρέσκο ban. Ο διαχειριστής λείπει, αν μπει πιθανότατα να γίνει και αυτό.

----------


## bchris

Συμφωνω κι επαυξανω και με τον Σακη και με τον Γιωργο.

Εδω μεσα ειναι ενα καθαρα τεχνικο forum, και μαλιστα υψηλου επιπεδου.
Δεν μπορει να παταγεται ο καθε @@ρας να λεει την @@ρια του.
Υπαρχει το Γενικη Συζητηση" για τον σκοπο αυτο. Η το θεμα εκτονωσης...

Και να μπουν πιο πολλοι moderetors. Να ξερει ο καθενας, οτι αμα κανει @@ρια, θα πεσει φαπα.

----------


## ΚΥΡΙΑΚΟΣ 69

> Καλύτερο φίλτρο θα ήταν μια μικρή συνδρομή (€1-2/έτος)!
> gV



Καλό αυτό. 
Τώρα που οι πιστωτικές έγιναν είδος προς εξαφάνιση μην περιμείνεις πολλά.

----------


## αλπινιστης

> Πιθανον η καρτα να επρεπε να ειναι πχ κιτρινη η πρωτη και κοκκινη η δευετρη με αφαιρεση καποιον προνομιων  και μαλιστα εμφανης σε ολους τους χρηστες ωστε να μπορει να καταλαβει οποιος διαβαζει οτι σαφως ενα μελος το οποιο εχει φαει επιπληξη  στερηται σοβαροτητας ας πουμε ..



Καλο θα ηταν να φαινοταν και στα αλλα μελη η καρτα-ες. Θα αποφευγαμε τις...κακοτοπιες. :Wink: 





> Α ναι και κατι αλλο ... το ονομα που διαλεγει ο καθε χρηστης δεν θα επρεπε να ειναι και τοσο """ελευθερο"""" ονοματα τυπου mitsoylas kitsoylas ( γραφω τελειως τυχαια )παραπεμπουν σε χωρο ο οποιος δεν εχει την αναλογη σοβαροτητα ...( υπαρχει μελος ο οποιος δηλαωθηεκ ως απατεωνας  ....επιτραπει κατιο τετοιο???? Ακομα και για αστειο αν το εκανε δεν θα επρεπε να επιτραπει )    η ακομα και του φιλου και εκλεκτου μελους  maouna  κατα κοσμον Πανος ο οποιος εχει αποδειξει επανηλημενα οτι αξιος ειναι και σοβαρος ειναι  αλλα αυτο τομαουνα τι το ηθελε ??? του το ειπα κιολας ...
> Ισως τα ονοματα θα επρεπε να περνανε απο καποιας μορφης εγκριση



Για το ονομα, επειδη ακριβως χαρακτηριζει το μελος, θα ημουν πιο δημοκρατικος. Στο κατω κατω αν διαλεξεις καποιο γελοιο ονομα, εσυ εισαι και αυτος που οι αλλοι δεν θα παιρνουν σοβαρα. Εκει που θα επρεπε να υπαρξει η παρεμβαση των διαχειριστων ειναι σε καποια ονοματα "ευρεως μη αποδεκτα" π.χ. π@π@ρας, ή @ρχιδης, κ.τ.λ.

----------


## leosedf

Αυτό με την κάρτα θα το ρωτήσω λογικά θα έχει τη δυνατότητα να φανεί.
Όσο για συνδρομές, λίγο δύσκολο μιας και όταν κάποιος αναζητεί γνώσεις στο νετ έστω και περαστικός δε θα ήταν και ότι καλύτερο.
Φαντάσου να έψαχνες στο google να έβρισκες σελίδες που περιέχουν λύσεις στο πρόβλημα σου και όλες να ζητούσαν συνδρομές.

----------


## bchris

> Αυτό με την κάρτα θα το ρωτήσω λογικά θα έχει τη δυνατότητα να φανεί.
> Όσο για συνδρομές, λίγο δύσκολο μιας και όταν κάποιος αναζητεί γνώσεις στο νετ έστω και περαστικός δε θα ήταν και ότι καλύτερο.
> Φαντάσου να έψαχνες στο google να έβρισκες σελίδες που περιέχουν λύσεις στο πρόβλημα σου και όλες να ζητούσαν συνδρομές.



Εδω εχεις δικιο.

----------


## sakis

> Καλο θα ηταν να φαινοταν και στα αλλα μελη η καρτα-ες. Θα αποφευγαμε τις...κακοτοπιες.
> 
> 
> 
> Για το ονομα, επειδη ακριβως χαρακτηριζει το μελος, θα ημουν πιο δημοκρατικος. Στο κατω κατω αν διαλεξεις καποιο γελοιο ονομα, εσυ εισαι και αυτος που οι αλλοι δεν θα παιρνουν σοβαρα. Εκει που θα επρεπε να υπαρξει η παρεμβαση των διαχειριστων ειναι σε καποια ονοματα "ευρεως μη αποδεκτα" π.χ. π@π@ρας, ή @ρχιδης, κ.τ.λ.




Το ολο ποιντ στην επιλογη του ονοματος  και τα ονοματα τυπου παπαρας και μητσουλας κλπ θα ηταν να κοπει η φορα του χαβαλετζη απο την αρχη και να καταλαβει οτι η εδω διαχειριση δεν σηκωνει τετοια πραγμτατα Σαφως αυτο θα σημαινει οτι το ιδιο μελος στο μελον θα ειναι μακραν πιο επιφυλακτικο οταν ποσταρει για χαβαλε η ενα θεμα στημενο ως χαβαλέ....

----------


## sakis

ενα αλλο θεμα το οποιο θα ηταν επισης αξιο προς συζητηση  μεταξυ μελων θα ηταν το οικονομικο ....Σαφως ο ιδιοκτητης του φορουμ εχει την αποψη την πορεια και την πολιτικη του την οποια για κανεναν λογο δεν θελω να κρινω η να σχολιασω .

Το θεμα ειναι οτι για να συντηρησεις ενα τετοιο χωρο ειναι κοστοβορο και χρονοβορο  και κατα την δικα μου αποψη αν υπηρχε ενα οικονομικο κινητρο τα πραγματα θα ηταν μαλλον λιγο πιο σοβαρα  και ισως και να υπηρχε γενικοτερα μεγαλυτερη αναπτυξη  καθως και η προσελκυση σοβαροτερων μελων . 

Παιρνω ως παραδειγμα το ξενο φορουμ το οποιο δινει κινητρα και προνομια στους δωρητες ( με πολυ χαμηλο κοστος τυπου 50 ευρω το χρονο )  αλλα παραληλα εμπορευεται και καποιες πλακετες και καποια μπλουζακια  και συντομα απο οτι γνωριζω και ολοκληρες συσκευες . 

Σαφως ειναι διαφορετικη κατασταση οταν ενας ιδιοκτητης περα απο το θεσμο της υπαρξης ενος φορουμ θα εχει να προστατεψει και ενα εισοδημα η μια επενδυση .Αυτο σαφως θα εκανε την διαχειριση μακραν πιο αυστηρη  τουλαχιστον στα χαζοθεματα τυπου Μητσουλας  το οποιο συνολικα θα ανεβαζε το επιπεδο του ολου φορουμ . 

Δεν εχω καμμια αντιρηση με την υπαρξη πιτσιρικαδων και ασχετων  σε ενα αμιγως τεχνικο φορουμ  αλλωστε και αυτοι απο καπου πρεπει να μαθουν   η αντιρριση και η ενσταση μου ειναι στον ποσο αερα και ποση σοβαροτητα εχει η υπαρξη τους  μεσα στον χωρο . 

Ξανα αυτες ειναι οι προσωπικες μου αποψεις  σε μια συζητηση γενικη και για κανεναν λογο δεν θελω α γινω βεζυρης στη θεση του βεζυρη ....Απλα θελω να πιστευω οτι ετσι θα δουλευε πιο αποδοτικα ο χωρος ....

----------


## GeorgeVita

Νομίζω ότι δεν χρειαζόμαστε συρρίκνωση αλλά ποιοτική αναβάθμιση!

Δεν βοηθά το  "φιλτράρισμα" με κριτήρια τεχνικής γνώσης, κοινωνικής θέσης ή ... σωστής ορθογραφίας. 
Σε ένα forum όλα τα μέλη είναι χρήσιμα!

Η ποιοτική αναβάθμιση μπορεί να έρθει με χρήση των τεχνικών βοηθημάτων του forum (εννοώ την υποδομή του forum).

Πιθανοί τρόποι αποθάρρυνσης των troll/spammers/"πολυπρόσωπων":

- όριο καταχωρήσεων ανά ημέρα σε νέους ή ξεχασμένους
- όριο καταχωρήσεων "Ειδικών Κατηγοριών" ανά ημέρα ή σε ποσοστό επί του συνόλου καταχωρήσεων
- σήμανση "μη έγκυρο σχόλιο" σε αντίθεση με το "Thanks"
- έλεγχος εγγεγραμμένων για "ίδιο email επικοινωνίας"
- επανάληψη διαδικασίας εγγραφής στους "ξεχασμένους"
- χρήση κινητού τηλεφώνου για κωδικό ενεργοποίησης εγγραφής
- πρόστιμο €1234 σε εμένα που προτείνω τα παραπάνω
κλπ.
gV

----------


## -nikos-

> - σήμανση "μη έγκυρο σχόλιο" σε αντίθεση με το "Thanks"
> gV




ισως να καταργουνταν εντελως τα ''thanks'' 
που σε μερικες περιπτοσεις περνουν την μορφη των ''likes''

αν θελει να ευχαριστησει καποιος μπορει καλιστα να ποσταρει,,[λεω εγω]

----------


## plouf

> Νομίζω ότι δεν χρειαζόμαστε συρρίκνωση αλλά ποιοτική αναβάθμιση!
> 
> Δεν βοηθά το  "φιλτράρισμα" με κριτήρια τεχνικής γνώσης, κοινωνικής θέσης ή ... σωστής ορθογραφίας. 
> Σε ένα forum όλα τα μέλη είναι χρήσιμα!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



το όριο καταχωρήσεων δεν ειναι καλή ιδέα.. το βλέπω απο τον εαυτό μου όπου σε μερικά (αλλα) forum πλεον δεν μπαινω αλλα μπορει να μπω και να ποσταρω 2-3-10 ερωτήσεις απαντησειε μετα απο ....2-3 χρόνια
κάποιος για οποινδήποτε λόγο μπορει να μην μπορεί να μπει για μεγάλα διαστήματα.. η/και να εχει χρόνο μονο τα καλοκάιρια πχ





> ισως να καταργουνταν εντελως τα ''thanks'' 
> που σε μερικες περιπτοσεις περνουν την μορφη των ''likes''



το thanx εχει σχεδον αποκλειστικα τη μορφη like  :Smile:  και σιγουρα χρειάζεται ενα anti-like

----------


## αλπινιστης

> Παιρνω ως παραδειγμα το ξενο φορουμ το οποιο δινει κινητρα και προνομια στους δωρητες ( με πολυ χαμηλο κοστος τυπου 50 ευρω το χρονο )  αλλα παραληλα εμπορευεται και καποιες πλακετες και καποια μπλουζακια  και συντομα απο οτι γνωριζω και ολοκληρες συσκευες .



Σακη και παλι ευστοχος. Ενα ποσο (συνδρομη, συμμετοχη?) θα εκανε ενα οχι ρατσιστικο διαχωρισμο στα μελη. Το να συμμετεχει καποιος εχοντας πληρωσει ενα ποσο, τον κατατασσει σε μια ομαδα μελων που ενδιαφερονται, για τις οποιες παροχες θα παρεχει το site στους χρηστες αυτους (κατι σαν αυτο που ανεφερε ο sakis για πλακετες - μπλουζακια , κ.τ.λ. στα οποια, τα μελη θα εξασφαλιζουν ενα ποσοστο εκπτωσης ή θα παρεχεται σαν συμβολικη δωρεα-π.χ. ενα καπελακι ή μπλουζακι hlektronika, αυτοκολλητο για το αμαξι κ.τ.λ. με την εγγραφη).
Τα μελη που μπαινουν και δεν ενδιαφερονται να αναβαθμιστουν στο φορουμ θα συνεχισουν να συμμετεχουν με την σημερινη τους μορφη.
Αυτο βεβαια, προυποθετει ΠΟΛΥ περισσοτερο χρονο απο τους διαχειριστες. Βεβαια το site θα μπορουσε να αποδωσει και οικονομικα. 
Π.χ.:
Εκπτωση σε προιοντα που θα πουληθουν μεσω του site και μονο.
Συνεργασια με καταστηματα (φιλικα ή και μελων) με ποσοστο εκπτωσης στα μελη του φορουμ.
Και πολλες αλλες ιδεες και προτασεις που θα πεσουν απο τα αλλα μελη.

Το θεμα (και το ζορι) παει στον διαχειριστη. Ειναι μεγαλο το λουκι να γυρισεις το site σε κερδοσκοπικο.

----------


## sakis

to thanks  δεν το βρισκω κακο ...ακομα και αν εχει μορφη like ...  αλλα αυτο που ειπωθηκε ως επισημανση σαν μη εγκυρο σχολιο αρχιζω να το βρισκω πολυ ελκυστικο . 

Στα παραπανω που εχω γραψει  και αν ολοι μας ανατρεξουμε σε διαφορα φλεγοντα θεματα του παρελθοντος  θα δει καποιος οτι οταν εκφραστηκε μια αποψη  τεκμηριωμενη απο καποιον ( και με λιγα λογια αποδειξε οτι το προηγουμενο σχολιο ηταν μη εγκυρο η στερουταν ουσιαστικης βασης )  στην ουσια η συζητηση αλλαξε και απο εκει που συζηταγαμε για το Χ τροφοδοτικο η τον Χ ενισχυτη  και πηγε  στο γιατι εσυ ειπες αυτο και γιατι εγω ειπα εκεινο ...Παραδοξως στο ξενο φορουμ αυτο δεν συμβαινει ποτε  το οτι συμβαινει στο δικο μας ειναι θεμα κουλτουρας η θεμα διαχειρισης ? 

Για αυτο θα ηθελα να ακουσω αποψεις 

Θα θυμησω το γνωστο θεμα με το τροφοδοτικο των 10Α με ενα και μονο 2Ν3055 πριν απο 2 χρονια περιπου οπου ενα απο τα εκλεκτα μελη του φρουμ υποστιριζε οτι μπορει να γινει και ενω επι ματαιου  και επι 200 και πλεον απαντησεις προσπαθουσαμε να εξηγησουμε οτι ναι μεν θεωρητικα ειναι εφικτο αλλα στην πραξη ειναι πολυ κοστοβορο  και τελικα πρακτικα ασυμφορο και ανεφικτο ...Η επιμονη στην θεωρητικη προσεγγιση και μονον του συγκεκριμενου μελους  οδηγησε σε εκνευρισμους απο ολες τις πλευρες ανουσιες αντιπαραθεσεις βρισιδια διαγραφες ποινες  και ολα τα σχετικα ....

Κατα την δικη μου αποψη  ο ανθρωπος που ειχε το λαθος επρεπε να ειχε σταματηθει  απο την διαχειριση  με καποιον τροπο προς αποφυγη  ολων των παραπανω . Ειναι συχνο φαινομενο οτι διαφοροι θεωρητικοι παιζουν αυτο το παιχνιδι της τυπολατριας μεσα σε αυτο τον χωρο και προσπαθουν με αυτο τον τροπο να κανουν κατι το οποιο δεν μπορω να καταλαβω εγω οποτε καποιος αλλος παρακαλω να εξηγησει .

Φιλικα 
Σακης Πετροπουλος

----------


## sakis

ω ναι !!! και κατι αλλο που επισης μας ξεφευγει ειναι οτι δεν θα ηταν κακο τελικα καποιες απο αυτες τις προτασεις να μπουνε σε πραγματικη δοκιμη για διστημα 2 μηνων ας πουμε να εκτιμηθουν επι του πρακτεου  και να πραξουν τα δεοντα οι εμπλεκομενοι  αν αυτο τελικα βελτιωνει την εικονα και την λειτουργια του χωρου .

----------

-nikos- (13-09-12)

----------


## -nikos-

> το thanx εχει σχεδον αποκλειστικα τη μορφη like  και σιγουρα χρειάζεται ενα anti-like




η να καταργηθει η να μπει το ''μη έγκυρο σχόλιο"  για να ''σοβαρεψει'' το φορουμ

ενα anti-like θα κανει τα πραγματα χειροτερα

----------


## plouf

παντως και το μη εγκυρο σχόλιο πιθανον θα δημιουργησει προβλήματα..

πχ πολλες φορες γίνεται μαχη "κορυφης" όπου σφάζονται μερικοί (ακομα και γνώστες) για ενα συγκεκριμένο θέμα.

δεν ξέρω αν θυμάστε το θέμα του αεικίνητου και πόσα "μη εγκυρα" απο τους μεν στους δε κα ιαπο του δε στους μεν θα υπήρχαν..
και στην τελική θα επικρατήσει ο ποιο "Τσαμπουκλης" γιατι αργα η γρήγορα καποιος θα βαρεθέι και θα τα παρατήσει (ανεξαρτήτως αν έχει δίκιο η άδικο)

----------


## katmadas

Καλα ρε παιδια με τοσο φυλακη που ζουμε στην καθημερινοτητα μας με τους νομους και τις μηνυσεις να μας κυνηγουν σαν εφιαλτες θελετε και επιπλεον νομους στο φορουμ?

Ηδη εχει αρκετους...


Πιστευω ενα anti-like ειναι καλη περιπτωση αλλα αν λειτουργει ως εξης...
Ενοητε δεν θα εμφανιζεται σαν ποσα συνολικα αντι-like εχει ο καθενας οπως το thanks για αυτονοητους λογους....
Οταν καποιος θα καταφερει σε ενα ποστ του να μαζεψει π.χ. 10 αντι-like τοτε αυτοματα να βαναρετε....
Ετσι ουτε ο διαχειριστης-συντονιστης θα κουραζεται , και η διαδικασια θα ειναι και ακρως δημοκρατικη....

----------


## plouf

και αυτο που λες θελει φιλτραρισμα.. πχ καποιος εχει κανει 10 accounts....

----------


## katmadas

Το φιλτραρισμα με καποιο απλο τροπο σαν εναν απο αυτουε που ειπε ο γιωργος ειναι σωστη ιδεα....
Συμφωνω και εγω...
Αλλα ασχετο με αυτο που ειπα Χρηστο...
Απο το τπτ τωρα θα ειμαστε πολυ καλυτερα...

----------


## lepouras

> Όταν καποιος θα καταφερει σε ενα ποστ του να μαζεψει π.χ. 10 αντι-like τοτε αυτοματα να βαναρετε....
> Ετσι ουτε ο διαχειριστης-συντονιστης θα κουραζεται , και η διαδικασια θα ειναι και ακρως δημοκρατικη....



  ωχ σε πολιτικές συζητήσεις το μισό φόρουμ (αν όχι περισσότερο) το βλέπω περίπατο.

  εδώ για μια πρίζα φτάσαμε τα 40-50 ποστ από τις απόψεις. αν είχε και τέτοια κόλπα αυτή η πρίζα θα είχε στείλει διακοπές αρκετούς.

  είναι στον χαρακτήρα μας να έχουμε άποψη στα πάντα και να επιμένουμε σε αυτήν, αδυνατώντας να δεχτούμε οποιαδήποτε άποψη  ακυρώνει την δική μας.

  ίσως να έπρεπε να απαντάμε σε ότι ξέρουμε και όχι σε ότι νομίζουμε ότι ξέρουμε. τουλάχιστον να βάζαμε και αυτό το ρημάδι το νομίζω, πιστεύω ή δεν είμαι σίγουρος μπροστά τη καλά που θα ήτανε. Δεν το λέω για όλους αλλά και εγώ καμία φορά με πιάνω να κάνω το ίδιο λάθος.

  έτσι πιστεύω, νομίζω. δεν είμαι σίγουρος αν είπα και καμιά βλακεία.

----------


## leosedf

> Σακη και παλι ευστοχος. Ενα ποσο (συνδρομη, συμμετοχη?) θα εκανε ενα οχι ρατσιστικο διαχωρισμο στα μελη. Το να συμμετεχει καποιος εχοντας πληρωσει ενα ποσο, τον κατατασσει σε μια ομαδα μελων που ενδιαφερονται, για τις οποιες παροχες θα παρεχει το site στους χρηστες αυτους (κατι σαν αυτο που ανεφερε ο sakis για πλακετες - μπλουζακια , κ.τ.λ. στα οποια, τα μελη θα εξασφαλιζουν ενα ποσοστο εκπτωσης ή θα παρεχεται σαν συμβολικη δωρεα-π.χ. ενα καπελακι ή μπλουζακι hlektronika, αυτοκολλητο για το αμαξι κ.τ.λ. με την εγγραφη).
> Τα μελη που μπαινουν και δεν ενδιαφερονται να αναβαθμιστουν στο φορουμ θα συνεχισουν να συμμετεχουν με την σημερινη τους μορφη.
> Αυτο βεβαια, προυποθετει ΠΟΛΥ περισσοτερο χρονο απο τους διαχειριστες. Βεβαια το site θα μπορουσε να αποδωσει και οικονομικα. 
> Π.χ.:
> Εκπτωση σε προιοντα που θα πουληθουν μεσω του site και μονο.
> Συνεργασια με καταστηματα (φιλικα ή και μελων) με ποσοστο εκπτωσης στα μελη του φορουμ.
> Και πολλες αλλες ιδεες και προτασεις που θα πεσουν απο τα αλλα μελη.
> 
> Το θεμα (και το ζορι) παει στον διαχειριστη. Ειναι μεγαλο το λουκι να γυρισεις το site σε κερδοσκοπικο.



ΔΕΝ παίζει απλά για συνδρομή.
ΤΕΒΕ και Εφορία πλήρωσες ποτέ? Η σελίδα με το ζόρι βγάζει τα έξοδα της, τι σε κάνει να πιστεύεις ότι θα κάνει και έναρξη για να πουλήσει 5 πλακέτες? Αλλά έστω και σκέτη συνδρομή για να πάρει πρέπει να κόβει αποδείξεις.
Ήδη δίνεται η δυνατότητα σε καταστήματα να προωθήσουν τα προϊόντα τους δωρεάν.
Άλλο άλλο.

----------


## katmadas

> ωχ σε πολιτικές συζητήσεις το μισό φόρουμ (αν όχι περισσότερο) το βλέπω περίπατο.
> 
>   εδώ για μια πρίζα φτάσαμε τα 40-50 ποστ από τις απόψεις. αν είχε και τέτοια κόλπα αυτή η πρίζα θα είχε στείλει διακοπές αρκετούς.
> 
>   είναι στον χαρακτήρα μας να έχουμε άποψη στα πάντα και να επιμένουμε σε αυτήν, αδυνατώντας να δεχτούμε οποιαδήποτε άποψη  ακυρώνει την δική μας.
> 
>   ίσως να έπρεπε να απαντάμε σε ότι ξέρουμε και όχι σε ότι νομίζουμε ότι ξέρουμε. τουλάχιστον να βάζαμε και αυτό το ρημάδι το νομίζω, πιστεύω ή δεν είμαι σίγουρος μπροστά τη καλά που θα ήτανε. Δεν το λέω για όλους αλλά και εγώ καμία φορά με πιάνω να κάνω το ίδιο λάθος.
> 
>   έτσι πιστεύω, νομίζω. δεν είμαι σίγουρος αν είπα και καμιά βλακεία.



Ε βρε Γιαννη...
Νομιζω τα παραλες...
Εκει περα που λες δεν νομιζω να καταφερνε κανενας να παρει για ενα ποστ τοσα dislike απο τους υπολοιπους ωστε να τον μπαναρουν...
Επισης ειμαι τισ αποψης οτι με τα πολιτικα πρεπει να συμαζευτουμε....
Πολα συζητιουνται τελευταια και δεν ξερω αλλα νομιζω δεν κανουν καλο...
Ενοητε οτι δεν πρεπει να μας αφηνουν αμετοχους τα γεγονοτα αλλα οταν μπαινεις στο σαιτ νομιζω οτι οποιοδηποτε πολιτικο μενος κρυβεις πρεπει να το αφηνεις ΑΠΟ ΕΞΩ...

----------


## bchris

Εγω παιδια πιστευω οτι με αυστηροτερο moderation, θα σταματησουν οι παπαρολογιες.
Απλα και δοκιμασμενα. Κατι σαν την χλωρινη Klinnex ενα πραγμα.

Δεν λεω να γινουν οι mods μπαμπουλες, αλλα εχω δει κατι posts απο τον duomax(τελειως τυχαιο παραδειγμα, απλα μου ηρθε πρωτος στο μυαλο) για παραδειγμα, που μπινελικωνει καργα.
Μην παρεξηγηθω, δεν ειναι του κατηχητικου και στον προφορικο λογο, οταν παιζει και καμμια μπυρα, χωρανε τα μπινελικια.
Αλλα οχι εδω μεσα.

----------


## leosedf

Πάω να φάω λίγο και επιστρέφω με βαζελίνη.

----------


## sakis

> ΔΕΝ παίζει απλά για συνδρομή.
> ΤΕΒΕ και Εφορία πλήρωσες ποτέ? Η σελίδα με το ζόρι βγάζει τα έξοδα της, τι σε κάνει να πιστεύεις ότι θα κάνει και έναρξη για να πουλήσει 5 πλακέτες? Αλλά έστω και σκέτη συνδρομή για να πάρει πρέπει να κόβει αποδείξεις.
> Ήδη δίνεται η δυνατότητα σε καταστήματα να προωθήσουν τα προϊόντα τους δωρεάν.
> Άλλο άλλο.



Εδω μαλλον  εχετε κανει πολυ σοβαρο λαθος 
Εαν δεν γνωριζεται το καθεστως που χρειαζεται ωστε να μην χρειαστει να πληρωνει το φορουμ ΤΕΒΕ και αλλα τετοια μπορω πολυ ανετα να σας συστησω τον δικηγορο μου ο οποιος θα σας υποδειξει δυο τουλαχιστον νομιμους τροπους για αυτες τις λειτουργιες χωρις να χρειαστει να πληρωθει ουτε καν μια δραχμη σε ΦΠΑ Εφορια η ΤΕΒΕ 

Επισης και στο ξενο φορουμ δεν υπαρχουν συνδρομες ...υπαρχουν ομως δωρητες  και σαφως αυτοι αποκτουν προνομια σε σχεση με τους απλους χρηστες 

αυτα ...

----------


## leosedf

Μα και δωρητές να γίνουν κάποιοι για να αποκτήσουν δικαιώματα πόσοι θα είναι αυτοί?
Μετρημένοι στα δάχτυλα υποθέτω.

----------


## GeorgeVita

> Μα και δωρητές να γίνουν κάποιοι για να αποκτήσουν δικαιώματα πόσοι θα είναι αυτοί?
> Μετρημένοι στα δάχτυλα υποθέτω.



... και μη σου πω ότι θα είναι αυτοί που ήδη δείχνουν να προσπαθούν για το καλύτερο.
Οι "ταραξίες" θα χορεύουν επάνω στους δωρητές.

Ετσι κι αλλιώς η διαδικασία "Donate" υπάρχει ήδη.

Σάκη δεν μου έχει βρει μια διαδικασία να μη συνδέομαι ως "TrelloVita".
*tV*

(εγώ προτείνω να δώσουμε αριθμό κινητού στη διαδικασία εγγραφής, και όποιος "trell-άρει" μας δίνει η διαχείριση το κινητό του. Οποιος δεν ακολουθήσει τη διαδικασία αυτή, θα μπορούσε να έχει μια καθυστέρηση στην εμφάνιση της καταχώρησής του)

----------


## sakis

> Μα και δωρητές να γίνουν κάποιοι για να αποκτήσουν δικαιώματα πόσοι θα είναι αυτοί?
> Μετρημένοι στα δάχτυλα υποθέτω.



μην το λες αυτο ...αναλογο θα ειναι με το τι προσφερει το φορουμ για αυτα τα λεφτα ....και αυτο επισης θα μπορουσε να ειναι θεμα συζητησης ( εαν ας πουμε εγω προσφερω κανα δυο χιλαδες σχηματικα  audio  για χρηση στο φορουμ αλλα μονο σε προνομιουχα μελη ειναι μια αρχη )  και φυσικα δεν μιλαμε για δωρεες 500 ευρω ... μιλαμε για 20 σιγουρα θα υπαρχουν και αλλοι τροποι ....

----------


## bchris

Οχι ρε συ Σακη.
Τι ειναι αυτα που λες...

Ο ορισμος του ανοικτου forum ειναι να μπαινει ο καθενας χωρις λεφτα και συνδρομες και τα ρεστα...
Αλλιως ειναι κερδοσκοπικος οργανισμος.

Εσυ ή οποιοσδηποτε αλλος, μπορει να μοιραστει ή οχι τις γνωσεις του με τα μελη.
Απλα τωρα τελευταια εχει παρει την κατηφορα η ποιοτητα των μελων και αυτο δεν ειναι και πολυ καλο κινητρο για καποιον να μοιραστει τις γνωσεις του και τους καρπους των ξενυχτιων του.

Αυτο ομως πιστευω οτι λυνεται με την απομακρυνση/παταξη των κακων μελων.
Οχι με την φορολογια των καλων.. 

Μην το κανουμε τροικα εδω μεσα
 :Mr. Green:

----------

GeorgeVita (13-09-12), 

Hulk (15-09-12), 

leosedf (06-08-13), 

p.gabr (13-09-12), 

paul333 (14-09-12), 

SRF (13-09-12), 

TSAKALI (14-09-12)

----------


## GeorgeVita

Ναι, μάλλον ξεφύγαμε!
Το βασικό πρόβλημα δημιουργείται όταν εμφανίζεται ένας επιθετικός διαφημιστής (παραμένει μερικές ώρες άντε 2 μέρες) και όταν δημιουργούνται πολλοί λογαριασμοί για χαβαλέ ή αντεκδίκηση. Δηλαδή, "τρώει" ένας προσωρινό ban και ανοίγει 2-3 λογαριασμούς ως φοιτήτρια, FM-άκιας και αεικινητιστής. Μετά από λίγο αρχίζει το έργο του.
gV

----------

plouf (13-09-12)

----------


## -nikos-

> μην το λες αυτο ...αναλογο θα ειναι με το τι προσφερει το φορουμ για αυτα τα λεφτα ....και αυτο επισης θα μπορουσε να ειναι θεμα συζητησης ( εαν ας πουμε εγω προσφερω κανα δυο χιλαδες σχηματικα audio για χρηση στο φορουμ αλλα μονο σε προνομιουχα μελη ειναι μια αρχη ) και φυσικα δεν μιλαμε για δωρεες 500 ευρω ... μιλαμε για 20 σιγουρα θα υπαρχουν και αλλοι τροποι ....




εγω τα δινω τα 20ευρο,,,,,αμα λαχει να πουμε

----------


## sakis

δεν μιλησε κανεις για συνδρομη ....μιλησε για δωρητες ... οποιος θελει

----------


## SRF

Άλλοι εδώ μέσα είναι άνεργοι και δεν έχουν ούτε ιντερνετ πλέον και "κλέβουν" από γείτονές τους όπως έχουν ΗΔΗ πει... και εσείς μιλάτε για να να δίνουν και συνδρομή 20 Ευρώ για να είναι στο φόρουμ ή ότι άλλη ανοησία θέλετε!!! Ο άλλος ναι μεν συνδρομή ή (εξυπνα τοποθετημένο ως "εναλλακτική" στο κείμενό του)  ανταπόδοση έναντι της χρέωσης με Χ αριθμό δημοσιεύσεων σχεδίων (να τον πληρώνει ανταποδοτικά το φόρουμ εν ολίγοις αφού αυτός θα ρίχνει σχέδια και οι άλλοι που δεν θα ρίχνουν θα πληρώνουν χρήμα στο φόρουμ) Καλά κρασιά κύριοι!!! 
Το φόρουμ κύριοι ΜΙΑ ΧΑΡΑ είναι... 
Οι συνθήκες οικονομικά και εργασιακά είναι δράμα εκτός του φόρουμ... και όσο θα επιδεινώνονται να είσαστε βέβαιοι ότι θα μειώνεται ο "ενεργός" πληθυσμός του φόρουμ!!! Η "ποιότητα" του επίσης θα έχει να κάνει με τα δρώμενα εκτός αυτού... αφού αν ο άλλος ΔΕΝ έχει να ΦΑΕΙ που να έχει λεφτά για ιδιοκατασκευές, μελέτες, δοκιμές, εργασίες σχολής... ή συνδρομής σύνδεσης Ιντερνετ για να σας γνωστοποιεί μέσω του φόρουμ κιολας!!! 
Το όλο θέμα τείνει να εμφανίζεται ως ότι μερικοί είμαστε εκτός πραγματικότητας!!! 
ΣΑΝ ΔΕΝ ΑΙΣΧΥΝΕΣΤΕ ΛΙΓΑΚΙ!!!

----------

angel_grig (14-09-12), 

kx5 (14-09-12), 

leosedf (13-09-12), 

paul333 (14-09-12), 

picdev (14-09-12), 

TSAKALI (14-09-12)

----------


## -nikos-

> ΣΑΝ ΔΕΝ ΑΙΣΧΥΝΕΣΤΕ ΛΙΓΑΚΙ!!!




κλαινε οι χηρες κλαινε και οι παντρεμενες.

----------


## plouf

αλλο μεγαλο "κακό" της συνδρομής . το οποιο παρατηρήτε κατα κανόνα.. ειναι οτι μεν το πρώτο χρόνο οι "δωρητές" θα ειναι χ το δεύτερο χρόνο λογο βαρεμάρας/κούρασης θα είναι χ/2 κτλ

----------


## SRF

> Αρχικό μήνυμα από SRF  
> ΣΑΝ ΔΕΝ ΑΙΣΧΥΝΕΣΤΕ ΛΙΓΑΚΙ!!!
> 
> 
> 
> κλαινε οι χηρες κλαινε και οι παντρεμενες.



Τελικά αποδεικνύεται ότι όταν είσαι πολύ καιρό εν πλώ... καταλήγεις και σε πελάγη ευτυχίας αλλά και τελικά σε υγροποιημένη ως ταρακουνημένη φαιά ουσία... Μπορέι να φταίνε τα διαρκή κουνήματα από τις κυματώσεις, μπορεί η μοναξιά, μπορεί να οφείλεται και στην συμπτωματική άνοια του αχανούς της συνεχούς θάλασσας... που μπορεί να προκαλέσει έναν εαυτισμό!!! 
Όπως και να έχει η ζωή εν πλω (όπου γράφεις ότι είσαι) μάλλον προκαλεί και πρόβλημα συναίσθησης! Πιθανώς εσύ γίνεσαι Χήρα όταν έχεις ένα Ευρώ λιγότερο από τον δίπλα σου πχ δεξιά σου, και γίνεσαι παντρεμένη όταν έχεις ένα Ευρώ παραπάνω από τον επίσης δίπλα σου πχ αριστερά σου!!! 
Η ζωή δεν κρίνεται από τέτοια αφέλεια!!! 
Το να μην πεινάει κάποιος (ΑΚΟΜΑ) δεν τον κάνει απαραιτήτως ΑΝΑΙΣΘΗΤΟ - ΑΝΑΛΓΗΤΟ & ΑΝΑΙΣΧΥΝΤΟ στο τι συμβαίνει δίπλα του, στους φίλους του, συγγενείς του, και στους άλλους ομοεθνείς του!!! Ούτε επειδή εσύ αυθαίρετα κατατάσσεις τους ανθρώπους σε Χήρες & Παντρεμένες ανάλογα του τι ΙΣΩΣ έχουν σήμερα στο πορτοφόλι τους (και αν εκεί θα βρείς ΙΣΩΣ παραπάνω γρόσσια από το δικό σου ή λιγότερα) σημαίνει ότι και εκείνοι θα είναι δεδομένα το ίδιο αναίσχυντοι στο πως θωρρούν τον κόσμο γύρω τους! Έχουμε ΑΛΛΟ ΜΕΤΡΟ & ΣΤΑΘΜΟ σύγκρισης των ανθρώπων, είναι πασηφανές!!! Εγώ δεν διακρίνω σε Χήρες & Παντρεμένες όπως εσύ... με το 1000 και 1001!!! Διακρίνω ότι ΟΛΟΙ σε αυτό το χωριό ΘΡΗΝΟΥΜΕ τον ίδιο νεκρό μας!!! Άλλος πιό πολύ άλλος λιγότερο, αλλά θρηνούμε ως ΑΝΘΡΩΠΟΙ είτε χήρες είτε παντρεμένες στο ίδιο εκκλησίασμα πάνω από φέρετρο του φίλου μας, του αδελφού μας, του γονέα μας, του συγγενούς μας, του συντρόφου αλλά τραγικότερα όλων... του παιδιού μας!!! Εσύ πριν κλάψεις θα περιμένεις και την διαθήκη να δεις πόσα θα σου αφήσει ο μακαρίτης να δεις ΑΝ θα ξαναπαντρευτείς να γίνεις Παντρεμένη πάλι!!! 

Καλό ταξίδι στην αέναη πλεύση σου στον ωκεανό μιάς 'μωριακής κριτικής ευτυχίας' σου που διαχωρίζει Χήρες & Παντρεμένες με το -1 ή +1 Ευρώ!!!

----------


## -nikos-

> δεν μιλησε κανεις για συνδρομη ....μιλησε για δωρητες ... οποιος θελει



η ολοι η κανενας,,,,

δινουμε ολο τον χρονο για μα,,,,κιες ενα σωρο λευτα, δεν νομιζω οτι 
ειναι κακη ιδεα να δωσουμε κατιτις για κατι καλο.

τεσπα οτι πει η πλειοψηφια,,,
[γιατι δεν γινεται ενα ερωτιματο-δημοσκοπηση για τις ιδεες που πεσαν μεχρι εδω ??]

----------


## -nikos-

> [γιατι δεν γινεται ενα ερωτιματο-δημοσκοπηση για τις ιδεες που πεσαν μεχρι εδω ??]





εγινε η δημοσκοπηση για τα διπλα προφιλ,,,,15 λεπτα αφωτου το προτηνα,,,

νιωθω μια συγκινηση, :Ψώνιο: ,,

το δευτερο ονομα μου ηταν το holydiver :Twisted Evil:

----------


## leosedf

> το δευτερο ονομα μου ηταν το holydiver



Και να θυμάστε όσοι ψηφίσατε για να μη με βλέπουν... ΚΑΠΟΙΟΙ ΒΛΕΠΟΥΝ...
Ωραία να το σβήσουμε το δεύτερο.

----------

SRF (14-09-12)

----------


## -nikos-

> Και να θυμάστε όσοι ψηφίσατε για να μη με βλέπουν... ΚΑΠΟΙΟΙ ΒΛΕΠΟΥΝ...
> Ωραία να το σβήσουμε το δεύτερο.




για αυτο γραφω ''ηταν''

για να δουμε ποσο ΒΛΕΠΟΥΝ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΙ χαχα :Biggrin: η περιμενουν να 
τους το πουμε μονοι μας χαχαχα :Tongue2: ,

αυτη η δημοσκοπηση θα εξελιχθει σε ''θαρρος η αληθεια'' οπως φενεται,,,



υγ srf εσυ ψηφισες ??  :Wink:

----------


## SRF

> για αυτο γραφω ''ηταν''
> 
> για να δουμε ποσο ΒΛΕΠΟΥΝ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΙ χαχαη περιμενουν να 
> τους το πουμε μονοι μας χαχαχα,
> 
> αυτη η δημοσκοπηση θα εξελιχθει σε *''θαρρος η αληθεια''* οπως φενεται,,,
> 
> 
> 
> υγ *srf εσυ ψηφισες ??*



Κουνάει τόσο πολύ στον αέναο διάπλου σου ώστε ούτε αυτό δεν μπορείς να δεις... στην οθόνη σου? 

Κατά τα λοιπά... διακρίνω ότι είσαι ακόμα κολλημένος στα παιδικά παιχνίδια... και χαίρεσαι με αυτά!!! 
Άντε βρε... και μόλις μεγαλώσεις λιγάκι ακόμα, στο επόμενο ανάλογο θέμα του χρόνου, θα βάλουμε & μιά μπουκάλα στο κέντρο να την γυρνάς! Κοινωνικοποίηση μέσω του παιχνιδιού!!! Να βρούμε και κάποια κοριτσάκια στο μεσοδιάστημα ελπίζω, για να συμμετέχουν, γιατί η μοναξιά εν πλω τελικά θα φταίει, από όσα είχα προανάφερει!!! 
Παίξε "θάρρος ή αλήθεια" προς το παρόν... αφού τόσο το ποθείς να πάιζεις συνέχεια αυτά τα παιδικά ομαδικά παιχνίδια!!!

----------


## -nikos-

> " προς το παρόν... αφού τόσο το ποθείς να πάιζεις συνέχεια αυτά τα παιδικά ομαδικά παιχνίδια!!!




το συγκεκριμενο δεν ειναι και για μεγαλη σοβαροτητα, :Cool:  

αρκει να μην εξελιχθει σε εντελως για γελια [η δημοσκοπηση]

σαν τους βουλευτες που λεγανε επι 6 μηνες οτι θα ανοιξουν τα 
αρχεια των τραπεζικων καταθεσεων στην ελβετια ενω ταυτοχρονα 
υπηρχε ΓΡΑΠΤΗ αρνηση των τραπεζων για ανοιγμα των λογαριασμων,,,, :Tongue:

----------


## GeorgeVita

Βέβαια τράπεζες υπάρχουν και στο Λονδίνο!

Οσο για το παρόν θέμα και τη "δημοσκόπηση", εφόσον έχουμε >90% μονοπρόσωπους, είμαστε σίγουροι για το κύρος μας!
Οποτε θέλει κάποιος συντονιστής ας τερματίσει/διαγράψει τη δημοσκόπηση γιατί είναι και φάτσα κάρτα στην πρώτη σελίδα.
gV

----------


## TSAKALI

Τι εγινε ? τερμα η δημοσκοπηση ? θα με αφησετε μονο μου στο "μπαχαλο" ???
δεν θα ρθει κανενας για παρεα?

----------


## GeorgeVita

> Τι εγινε ? τερμα η δημοσκοπηση ? θα με αφησετε μονο μου στο "μπαχαλο" ???
> δεν θα ρθει κανενας για παρεα?



Η δική σου ποινή θα είναι να βρεις τεχνικές πληροφορίες και links σχετικά με τις "*Ηλεκτρονικές Εφαρμογές στα γήπεδα άθλησης*", όπου θα συμπεριλάβεις ρολόγια, Scoreboard, διαφημιστικές πινακίδες, ενδοεπικοινωνία διαιτητών και το πρόσφατο Goal-line technology. Θέλουμε λίστα προδιαγραφών, ιστοσελίδες διοργανωτών, κατασκευαστές κλπ.
(μήπως ξυπνήσει το εφευρετικό δαιμόνιο και βρει κανείς δουλειά στα περιφερειακά γήπεδα)
gV

Υ.Γ.




> Πιστεύετε ότι ο δαχ/τής θέλει τα 28.476 μέλη να τα κάνει 476, ίσως και λιγότερα???



Οχι, απλά να αποθαρρύνουμε τους μπαχαλάκηδες.

----------


## Αποστόλης1

Πιστεύετε ότι ο δαχ/τής θέλει τα 28.476 μέλη να τα κάνει 476, ίσως και λιγότερα???

----------


## TSAKALI

χαχαχαχα, ενταξει η ποινη, δεκτη, αλλα τωρα ειμαι απασχολημενος με το νεο μου project..
offside-line-technology

----------


## sakis

μισο .... μολις μου ηρθε !!!!

 Ισως τελικα ολες οι προτασεις για υποκατηγοριες που εχουν γινει απο  διαφορα μελη  να εχουν καποια βαση και οποτε  οι ανθρωποι που στιριζουν  το φορουμ πισω μας θα αποφασισουν και θα πραξουν τα δεοντα 

Δεδομενης λοιπον της ευκαιριας θα κανω και εγω την προταση μου για την  δημιουργια μιας κατηγοριας η οποια παρακαλω να ληφθει υποψιν και για τα  δυο φορουμ ....

--Εχουμε αρκετες φορες συζητησει το θεμα των διαγραφων καποιων ασχετων  θεματων  οπου παντα η υποθεση σκονταφτει στο οτι ο χωρος ειναι δημοσιος  και θεωρητικα εφοσον καποιος δεν προσβαλει αλλα μελη και δεν  χρησιμοποιει υβρεις  θεωρητικα μπορει να ποσταρει οτι αλλο θελει . 

--Εχουμε πολλες φορες σκονταψει και στο οτι η διαχειριση δεν μπορει να  γινει """Τεχνικη Αστυνομια "" και να ριχνει καμπανες σε καποιον ο οποιος  λεει αρλουμπες χωρις να χρησιμοποιει υβρεις ....

*---Αρα η προταση μου ειναι η δημιουργια μιας  κατηγοριας η οποια θα εχει τιτλο """Θεματα Χαμηλου Τεχνικου επιπεδου η  ενδιαφεροντος ) οπου εκει θα μεταφερονται ολες οι παπαρολογιες και ολες  οι αρλουμπες .Το μετρο μαλιστα θα εχει και δυο πλευρες Αρχικα θα  απαλλαξει  το φορουμ απο τετοια πραγματα  και απο την αλλη θα ειναι και  μια μορφη επιπληξης στον αρχικο ποστερ χωρις καν να του αφαιρεθει  το  δικαιωμα να γραψει την αποψη του  ακομα και αν αυτη ειναι αρλουμπα .* 

---Ακομα πιο καλα θα μπορουσε να εχει και ενα κουμπακι τυπου vote απο  κατω και ακομα και αυτοματα αν τσιμπαγε 10 αρνητικους ψηφους για  παραδειγμα τοτε πλεον θα μεταφεροταν αυτοματα σε αυτη την κατηγορια ...

Ευχαριστω για το χρονο σας 
Σακης 
Πετροπουλος

----------

TSAKALI (18-09-12)

----------


## TSAKALI

Συμφωνω απολυτα ,με την προυποθεση , αν καποιος θελει, να μπορει να ποσταρει εξαρχης εκει !!

----------


## sakis

ακομα καλυτερα !!!!

----------


## giwrgosss

να απαντήσω και εγω ???? καταρχην κακώς έκλεισε η δημοσκόπηση , τετου τύπου δημοσκοπήσεις τς παίρνεις καταρχήν απ την αναποδη , ο ενας και μονο που έδωσε ψήφο σε ολα τα υπολοιπα υπερσχει στο 91,67% , κρυβόσαστε αν οχι όλοι , οι περισσότεροι πίσω απ το δάχτυλο σας , ( περαν των ανμιν ) θα σας δώσω τωρα ενα παραδειγμα , νομίζεται οτι εγω με τα 23 μου μηνύματα 'που μπορειτ να τα δειτε' μπήκα τωρα ? παρακολουθώ το φορα απ το 07 . απο τοτε εως και σημερα εχω στο συνολο 30+ !! λογαριασμους , ο μικρότερος εχει στανταρ 20-30 απαντήσεις , ο μεγαλύτερος 300+ , στην κατοχή μου επίσης εχω αυτήν την στιγμη 500 μαιλ μονο για access , ( και για άλλες δουλειες ) ο απλος χρήστης σε μια νύχτα για την παρτυ του θα μπορούσε να εχει 20-30 , επισης αλλάζω στο φτερό αιπι και ούτε μπαντ ουτε μαντ , να το σκληρύνω ? εδω που ειμαι 12 wpa και 2 wep που τα τρώω πρωινό , που καταλήγω ? οτι το φορα ειναι θησαυρός , αρκεί να κάτσεις να το διαβάσεις ! μπορει να σου παρε μήνες ... και χρόνο ....υπάρχουν γιουσερ με 20 ποστ πυ δίνουν εξήγηση απ το πουθενά ,  αποκόμιση ???? ανεκτίμητη !!!! 





για μενα ολο το θρεντ  ακυρο !!!!! 


προταση , να ανοίξει εντελώς το φορουμ , να μπορεί ακομα και ο επισκέπτης με μια απλη διαδικασία να απαντήσει σε νήμα !!!!! 

ακόμα μια πρόταση , υπάρχουν εδω και χρονιά τουλάχιστον πάνω απο δέκα πολυ αξιόλογα μελ του φορουμ που θα μπορούσαν να γίνουν απλός διαχειριστές ....!!! και υποστηριζοντανς και τ πρωτη προταση , 

τωρα που σας τα ειπα να θελετ με διαγράφεται , κλαιν μαιν  :Tongue2:               υσ: δεν με λενε καν γιωργο

----------


## GeorgeVita

> ... υσ: δεν με λενε καν γιωργο



Πέφτω απ' τα σύννεφα!
gV

----------


## -nikos-

[QUOTE=giwrgosss;554704

προταση , να ανοίξει εντελώς το φορουμ , να μπορεί ακομα και ο επισκέπτης με μια απλη διαδικασία να απαντήσει σε νήμα !!!!! 

[/QUOTE]


τοτε θα γινει χαμος,,,,,,,,φιλε που σε λεγανε γιωργο



εγω νομιζω οτι το φορουμ δεν εχει την τεχνολογια να εντοπησει τις δυπλοεγγραφες μεσο ip 
γιατι μια φωρα που συνδεσα εναν παλιο υπολογηστη [15+ετειας] με 
τον οποιο ειχα συνδεθει καποια φωρα στο φορουμ με συνδεσε κατευθηαν 
με το ενα nikname και συνδεθηκα και με το αλλο,,,και 
φενοντουσαν και οι δυο λογαριασμοι ενεργοι ταυτοχρονα,,,,, :Blush: ,


ειναι κατι που πρεπει να εκλειψει και δεν λεω 
οτι αυτοι που ψηφισαν αρνητικα ειπαν ψεματα μιας και μονο 40-45 ατομα απο 
τους τουλαχιστον 350 ενεργους φηφισαν.

----------


## GeorgeVita

Το παρακάτω είναι από την Βικιπαίδεια. Για πιό έγκυρη τοποθέτηση απευθυνθείτε σε ψυχολόγο.





> http://el.wikipedia.org/wiki/Εθισμός_στο_Διαδίκτυο
> Ο εθισμός στο Διαδίκτυο (internet addiction) είναι μια σχετικά νέα μορφή εξάρτησης, η οποία βρίσκεται υπό εξέταση από την επιστημονική κοινότητα προκειμένου να οριοθετηθεί, αφού η εξάρτηση από το Ίντερνετ δεν είναι ακόμη μια κλινική οντότητα που συναντάμε σε εγχειρίδια ψυχιατρικά. *Αυτή η μορφή εθισμού ορίζεται ως την «ενασχόληση με το Ίντερνετ για άντληση αισθήματος ικανοποίησης που συνοδεύεται με αύξηση του χρόνου που καταναλώνεται για την άντληση αυτού του αισθήματος».*
> 
> *Αίτια*
> Το Ίντερνετ έχει την ικανότητα να καλύψει συγκεκριμένες ψυχολογικές ανάγκες ενός ατόμου. Ένα από τα χαρακτηριστικά του μέσου που προκύπτει από τη φύση του είναι ότι μπορεί να δημιουργήσει μια «ιδανική κατάσταση εαυτού», όπου το άτομο μπορεί να εξερευνήσει διάφορες πτυχές της προσωπικότητας του χωρίς να έχει περιορισμούς και συνέπειες. *Στο Διαδίκτυο δεν υπάρχουν άμεσες συνέπειες των πράξεων, ο χρήστης μπορεί να μπει και να βγει όποτε θέλει, ενώ μπορεί να καλύψει την όποια εξωτερική εμφάνιση, αφού δεν υπάρχει, πολλές φορές, οπτική επαφή. Ταυτόχρονα, ο έφηβος μπορεί να ενσαρκώσει διαφορετικούς ρόλους, ή να υιοθετήσει διαφορετικές ταυτότητες ανάλογα με την εκάστοτε διαδικτυακή εμπειρία,* εξαιτίας της ανωνυμίας, που συνιστά κατεξοχήν χαρακτηριστικό του Διαδικτύου. Συνήθως, τα παιδιά που αντιμετωπίζουν το πρόβλημα του εθισμού στο διαδίκτυο είναι αγόρια και μεγαλώνουν σε δύσκολες καταστάσεις (δυσλειτουργικές οικογένειες).



gV

----------

dovegroup (22-09-12)

----------


## savnik

> υσ: δεν με λενε καν γιωργο



Δεν είσαι και ο πρώτος. Μερικοί κρύβουν και την ιδιότητα τους.

----------


## sakis

Τα συγχαρητηρια μου στους συμμετεχωντες που φροντιζουν με τα ποσταριματα τους να  χτιζουν νηματα με νοημα και αποτελεσμα  με κριτικη και μεθοδους που βοηθανε την λειτουργια του φορουμ . 

Λες και εμενα με απασχολουσε ποτε αν σε λενε Γιωργο η κιτσο  η εαν εχεις 4 η 104 λογαριασμους .... εμενα με ενδιαφερει τι γραφεις και απο οτι καταλαβα απολυτως τιποτα χρησιμο . Προσπαθεις να πεισεις τους εμπλεκομενους  οτι εισαι φοβερο ΧΑΚΕΡΟΜΟΥΤΡΟ ???Μπραβο παιδι μου .... τα θερμα συγχαρητηρια τα καταφερες !!!

----------

αλπινιστης (19-09-12), 

leosedf (06-08-13), 

moutoulos (24-09-12)

----------

